# Did Gira of SWANS (early) fame copy Theoratical Gurls(Glenn Branca) format and sound



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I want to upset Michael Gira and prove to him Swans were inspired by Glenn Branca two Bands before Swans* Theoretical Gurls *and the other one I have but forgot the name and whit exhaustion collection cannot and will not search, I'm tired my spine need rest, I think it's called:
* The Statics* if it's accurate.

But look at Theoretical Gurls see for yourself Michael all early Swans element are there whit the song: my relationship i.e you got me i.e. Michael I hope your upset young man full of rage and anger and wont to kill me in a left-hand path way satanic theism.

My purpose in life is to make music 10x time louder oppressive of nature than early swans and make swans sound like your 14 yrs gothic sister hipster discovering brutal skronk.

What about the Band This Heat: Fall of Saigon it has some industrial blue-print.Now I hope Gira angry at me, he said his swans' band was all original in the early day he obviously lied, shame on you Michael, just for this they should the rest of the band kick you out of the band, it would be better whiteout you mister.

The purpose of this post was to be as offensive as possible whit Michael Gira frontman of swans to p*ss I'm off, we all like to see Michael Gira in the red whit full anger and fury like I imagine Gira summoning Molock to destroy me :devil: lol

I bet he likes humiliation, he a sadomasochist, so he most likes me harsh critic and must think F word for deprofundis he knows too much.

And Michael another thing Early Of Cabbage & Kings was more brutal than your early Swans, one more thing sorry Michael I had to exorcize my inner demons on you.

I know Gira Human nature, so as a modern Kraft Ebing I know he loves to be annoyed, he likes to be humiliated, he will laugh and it won't affect him.

:lol:

This post cynical, I do love swans but Michael moaning and rant on serial killers and Jean Genet kind of annoy me a joke.

I Feel Farcical a joker if you will.

P.s *Savage Republic *first album: Tragic Figures was Swans-y industrial loudness and capture the intensity of your band before your band Michael haven't you heard it yet i.e song when all else fall or i.e machinery, quite cool crunchy and repetitive noisy proto industrial\ noise-rock experimental blend.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Oddly enough, I have several Swans albums in my collection (I still love _Filth_!), several of the Glenn Branca "symphonies" disks (including the First Symphony on the original cassette tape release as well as the later CD), and -- a real prize, I believe -- a first pressing limited-edition _Tragic Figures_ album by Savage Republic, an album I've played many times over the years. Good stuff, all of this. Oddly enough.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> Oddly enough, I have several Swans albums in my collection (I still love _Filth_!), several of the Glenn Branca "symphonies" disks (including the First Symphony on the original cassette tape release as well as the later CD), and -- a real prize, I believe -- a first pressing limited-edition _Tragic Figures_ album by Savage Republic, an album I've played many times over the years. Good stuff, all of this. Oddly enough.
> 
> View attachment 116944
> 
> ...


Great reply *SONNET CLV *,i though you would like this post or intervention,I bet your aware of *Glenn Branca *fabulous album a band called:* The Ascension *is powerful & vigorous exercise in guitar music, intense mind-blowing guitar-laden stuff, intense as SWANS very nice, got this on a Re-issue album on *Acute Record*, what a sound definitely great, timeless moment, a keeper. I listen to this often too.

I like your responses* SONNET CLV* your always & more than welcome on my posts

Have a great night\day I don't know if you live in est coast or west coast so take care mate,you have similar taste to mine ,do you have sometime to says or know *Rhys Chatham ensemble* of guitar-laden music akin to what Branca did, two genius of N.Y.C early eclecticism and brainiac in my book.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Gira stole entire songs from *SLAB!*


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Red Terror said:


> Gira stole entire songs from *SLAB!*


Very true, Gira will burn in eternal torment and feel the sorrow of a thousand and one men for this, for lying he invented brutal skronk of non-metal non-punk origin.I will the judge jury and butcher of is soul   :lol:


----------

